# Road Races



## mazz (Aug 5, 2002)

Does anyone know of any Law Enforcement road races coming up this spring/summer? Any information would be helpful.


----------



## Portable81 (Jun 17, 2004)

mazz said:


> Does anyone know of any Law Enforcement road races coming up this spring/summer? Any information would be helpful.


Contact the CMPSA... they have all the info you'll ever need on road races. :BNANA:


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Ellies Run, Marshfield H.S. in May, 5k, great cause and all the snacks you can pocket.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Portable81 said:


> Contact the CMPSA... they have all the info you'll ever need on road races. :BNANA:


Oh no... not he CMPSA again! and you were all doing so good at keeping that hush hush too.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Thomas Guinta road race in Fall River, not sure of the date...


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Run to Remember in Boston in March, State Police Chase is usually in June


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't forget Charbo's run.

Check http://www.coolrunning.com/ for pretty much all of the road races in the country.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

Charbo's Run isn't run anymore, they decided to stop after having ten of them. 

Was a great race too, I ran the last three they had.


----------

